# Most Wanted Bottle of All Time!



## RIBottleguy (Apr 21, 2014)

Last week a friend of mine in the Little Rhody Bottle Club bought a collection of about 150 RI milk bottles.  He listed all of them on ebay, and as I was scrolling through the list, I saw one that gave me a mini heart-attack.  I know, most people have a historical flask, colored pontiled medicine, or some other amazing bottle at the top of their list, but this milk was at the top of mine!  I first learned about it when digging half a mile from my house.  A broken shard read "Bottled by Lindenwood Dairy for E.E. Kenyon, I.G.A. Store West Kingston, RI.  This is the only bottle from West Kingston, which is my hometown.  It also happens to be the rarest local milk around.  Lindenwood Dairy was located in Usquepaugh, a small mill village just west of West Kingston.  Their milks are uncommon, but I have a few I dug and bought.  I only knew of one other E.E. Kenyon that existed, and it was not for sale, despite an offer of $300 from another collector. After I got over my initial shock, I called the seller, who pulled the listing and made a private deal with me.  I was very happy with the price, but the satisfaction of finally owning this bottle was priceless!


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## ScottBSA (Apr 21, 2014)

Most excellent find for you.  It's amazing that something as common as a glass milk bottle can make one so happy.  It truly is the hunt.  When was this store and dairy in operation?  The bottle looks is really good condition.What's on the top of your list now? Scott


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 21, 2014)

You should still be smiling, obtaining a hometown bottle when only one type is known to exist and hardly any are even out there is a thrill.  We have three local Delta milk firms and the earlier one from the 20's is extremely hard to get.  I only have a bottom half to that one which I happily dug.  Any date on your prize?


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 21, 2014)

I still haven't found a bottle from my hometown, or at least one I could afford.  A milk bottle is also near the top of my wanted list.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I think the date is 1935.  I'm not sure how long he was in business for, but it appears he only ordered one batch of bottles.  The store is now a restaurant. It's hard to think of a new top bottle, but maybe the Rhode Island State College war bond milk, or the Block Island milks, or the Cundall & Ball Block Island medicine.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2014)

Congratulations. I'm still hoping to find my hometown Milk. LEON.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 29, 2014)

RIBottleguy said:
			
		

> Last week a friend of mine in the Little Rhody Bottle Club bought a collection of about 150 RI milk bottles.  He listed all of them on ebay, and as I was scrolling through the list, I saw one that gave me a mini heart-attack.  I know, most people have a historical flask, colored pontiled medicine, or some other amazing bottle at the top of their list, but this milk was at the top of mine!  I first learned about it when digging half a mile from my house.  A broken shard read "Bottled by Lindenwood Dairy for E.E. Kenyon, I.G.A. Store West Kingston, RI.  This is the only bottle from West Kingston, which is my hometown.  It also happens to be the rarest local milk around.  Lindenwood Dairy was located in Usquepaugh, a small mill village just west of West Kingston.  Their milks are uncommon, but I have a few I dug and bought.  I only knew of one other E.E. Kenyon that existed, and it was not for sale, despite an offer of $300 from another collector. After I got over my initial shock, I called the seller, who pulled the listing and made a private deal with me.  I was very happy with the price, but the satisfaction of finally owning this bottle was priceless!


I too had a milk bottle that I wanted more than anything. It was from a farm in Middletown Springs (Yes, same town as the Stoddard) though it was a creamer from that farmer, bottled in next town, Poultney, VT. I finally found one, complete with bad bruise, in an antiquities shop and bought it for $125 dollars.I held onto it and admired it for years, as I knew and worked for the farmer, who has been dead for at least twenty years now. I got to talking with his grandson who lives in the farm house and gave it to him for keeping safe. He said he had heard of it and once asked his Grandfather about the creamery and he said, "Yep, I do remember something about that" and that was all he said, which told the grandson that he didn't want to talk about it much. The creamery was not in service long, and I do believe it was competing against a Borden's creamery in the same town. Dairy farming was at its peak then being the late 1940's. It started dying in the 1970's. It has all but died since then, giving way to huge dairy farms milking more than 1000 head in milking parlors that go all day long and run by imported immigrants because no one appears to want to work cleaning and milking cows today. I never met a cow I didn't like... except maybe one and I had to shackle her before milking.Joel


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2014)

> I never met a cow I didn't like... except maybe one and I had to shackle her before milking.


I think I remember that, I was dating her but I didn't need shackles. []Admins, feel free to delete if this is offensive.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 29, 2014)

Perhaps, a bit misogynistic if not offensive.[8D]Joel


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 29, 2014)

Why misogynistic? There was no hatred involved. I'm made my username up because of her. I liked wild grasses and weeds, she was the one that liked corn.Oh well, I started it, I'll delete it.Later though, I'm having a mooood.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 29, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Why misogynistic? There was no hatred involved. I'm made my username up because of her. I liked wild grasses and weeds, she was the one that liked corn.Oh well, I started it, I'll delete it.Later though, I'm having a mooood.


NOooooooo, leave it up. I knew she was a cow, I could tell by her dairyaire!


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 29, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> > I never met a cow I didn't like... except maybe one and I had to shackle her before milking.
> 
> 
> I think I remember that, I was dating her but I didn't need shackles. []Admins, feel free to delete if this is offensive.


Anybody offended by this post has to have serious problems relating to reality[][]


----------



## glass man (May 1, 2014)

1 jamieI have a serious problem relating to reality..or always knowing what it is..but have no problem with Eric's post


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (May 4, 2014)

Taylor I know how you feel with Milk Bottles. That one is very nice it is one of the sharpest embossed bottles I have ever seen. Was it Tom who had it up? I bought 2 from him recently off eBay. He had some awesome stuff up there. I got the Warren's Point, RI pint, the only dairy who bottled in Little Compton, next door to Westport, MA. I hope I can get another of my holy grails, I have one, and it didn't take long to acquire. Keep up the hunt, that's what it's all about!


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 4, 2014)

Hey John,Yes, Tom had it for sale.  He bought a stellar collection of milks recently.  I also got a RI State College half pint, so I have all 3 sizes of that now, and two other tough locals.  That Warrens Point bottle looks super cool!  I liked it even though it's not exactly a local bottle for me.


----------



## JohnDeereMoxie (May 4, 2014)

Yeah it's in perfect shape, I was watching those RI State bottles too but I figured let someone who really wants them have them. Some day I'll do a college collection I think but not now, wanna finish my Westport collection before I do anything lol


----------



## Lindenwooddairy (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow! I can't believe you found this!!! My great grandfather owned and ran this dairy my grandmother is the first women to get pasteurization licence. 
Born on February 6, 1919, to the late John H. and Mary (Fallon) Daniels, she spent many happy years growing up on the family farm (Lindenwood Dairy) in Usquepaugh, Rhode Island. Dorothy was one of the first women in Rhode Island to obtain a pasteurization license. She then attended Bryant College on a 4H scholarship. Dorothy met her future husband, Lionel, while making deliveries for the dairy when Lionel and his brothers came down from Maine to clear the debris left by the Great Hurricane of 1938. 
 Do you have any more Milk bottles from Lindenwood dairy? I have the caps that go on them!
Im definitely interested if you have at least one good one from there!
sincerely,
Dennis


----------

